

Work Is the Magic Bullet - johnjlocke
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/cb2d10599405

======
a3n
> Gain experience before telling people how they should do things. I’ve been a
> manager since 1997, so I think I’m justified in writing this article.

Most to all of his advice is good. Even the bit about gaining a bit of
experience. But merely having been a manager doesn't give you any special
ability, and never convince yourself that you don't have something valuable to
say because you aren't a manager. Managers aren't special, they're just people
doing other jobs.

